# Correct String Length?



## Winchested (Apr 24, 2012)

When I first got my new bear bow the serving at the knocking point was toast so I had to take it to the shop and get a new string put on.

Now I have a Bear Charge with an 87 3/4 String length.

The guy at the shop did not have the right size so he put a Zebra Barracuda 86 1/4" string on it and attached it to the + 1/2". And put a bunch of twists in it to change the length?

Is this a good practice and should he have done this to my bow, he did not change the cable just the string. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

nothing i would want on my bow for sure...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

p.m. returned


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I think it's time to look for a new shop.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Help me to understand? Did he add a piece to the replacement string? If that is what he did I wouldn't shoot it as bow parts flying around are no fun at all. Also, the center serving could have been changed on your original string. There was no reason to change the entire string unless it was worn out or damaged.


----------



## Winchested (Apr 24, 2012)

I will not be using their shop again. Triggers n bows outside of Burford, ON. I have shot nearly 300 arrows through it since. I'll be ordering new strings. Thanks for warning me. He also told me that he couldn't replace the serving as it would be just as bad 2 weeks later. I just think he isn't capable of providing good customer service or explanation. He didn't even offer for me to shoot it on their little range to sight it in or help a beginner.


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

Wow, Was this guy the owner? if it was not, the owner needs a heads up on the guy working there...., IMOP, i can only think the owner will also make it rite with you, but if he is the owner!!!!!! RUN lol


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

unbelievable.... what some shops will do.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

First I would go back and get your money back. Theres is 3 different shops about a hours drive from there The Archers Nook in London , The Bow Shop in Waterloo , Fishing World in Hamilton and give them a call to see if they stock a string for your bow , I dont think any of them deal in Bear Bows but any one of them will order you one.


----------



## Winchested (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm going to order some proline's.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Well keep in mind for a long time changing strings and cable length was a perfectly legitimate way of manipulating draw length. In some cases it was the prescribed methodology. I have to admit I diddle with my string and cable lengths all the time to make adjustments to meet my personal taste. It's not the end of the world to modify the bow from factory specifications to meet an objective. Having said that it doesn't sound like there was a plan or a goal in mind when he cobbled this crap together for ya. Sounds like he just wanted to get rid of the stock on hand and shoe horned it in there. 

Yuck!
If he was going to give you a bunch of crap the least he could do was feed you a line of bull to go with it.


----------



## salzar21 (Oct 25, 2012)

If the new string had been 87 1/4" attached to the +1/2" post I wouldn't say there was anything wrong with that, but to have increased the length by a whole inch by removing twists will lead to lots of serving separation. Like EPLC said, if the string had been in good enough condition it should have just been re-served; but there's more profit and less effort in getting rid of old stock.


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

I wouldnt dream of doing something like that. The guy at that shop is a HACK!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i would take that string back and tell him to take it off and refund your money!!!!!


----------

